# C4SW is nearly over



## [Ion] (Sep 24, 2012)

I was just poking around on the WCG Forums trying to figure out why I haven't been getting any more C4SW WUs recently (despite setting most of my PCs to get nothing but them).  Well, it turns out that the project is basically over.  Some WUs are still trickling out, but very few, and they'll probably be gone entirely in a few days.

While this is disappointing to those of us trying to get more badges in C4SW, look on the bright side: the project has been a success and the scientists have a bunch of data to work with.  Perhaps there will even be a C4SW - Phase 2 project coming out soon for us to obsess over


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2012)

C4SW is officially over: https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=208


			
				WCG Website said:
			
		

> Thanks to the generous contribution of computing power from our members, the Computing for Sustainable Water project is concluding.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow, they are claiming that it would have taken 90 years to complete the project with out the help of World Community Grid!!!!!! This was completed in 6 months with the help of all WCG contributors.!!!

Frigging awesome job to all WCG crunchers across this planet!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Wow, they are claiming that it would have taken 90 years to complete the project with out the help of World Community Grid!!!!!! This was completed in 6 months with the help of all WCG contributors.!!!
> 
> Frigging awesome job to all WCG crunchers across this planet!!!



It's remarkable just how fast it was completed.  If only it could have gone on for four more days, I could have gotten my sapphire badge


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 27, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> It's remarkable just how fast it was completed.  If only it could have gone on for four more days, I could have gotten my sapphire badge



Oh man, that is a bummer bro. That would have been a sweet badge to have gotten!


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 27, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Oh man, that is a bummer bro. That would have been a sweet badge to have gotten!



My goal is sapphire badges in everything.  On all of the old projects, I've accomplished that, but I'm still pushing for the projects that were recently released. At ~28 days of runtime/day it isn't too hard..which is why I'm disappointed that I was 67 days of runtime away from a sapphire in C4SW.

At least now I can go after better badges in DSFL, GFAM, and SN2S


----------



## Norton (Sep 29, 2012)

Help Cure Muscular Dystrophy Phase 2 (CMD2) is ending as well:

http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=207

The project received nearly 53,000 years of computing power in the last 2.5 years.

Take bow Team, every project that ends proves the value of our contributions


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 29, 2012)

Norton said:


> Help Cure Muscular Dystrophy Phase 2 (CMD2) is ending as well:
> 
> http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/about_us/viewNewsArticle.do?articleId=207
> 
> ...



It's great to hear that it has been successful! 

Hopefully we'll get a HCMD3 soon


----------

